# WV ride on OCT 23!!



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

My wife, me and couple other buddys are headed up to the outlaw trails if anyone wants to join us just let me know.:rockn:

sorry bout the short notice.

or can txt me at 54-599-7889


----------

